# Calling all Berrien Co. locals...



## billy336 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just wonderin' what is happening up there. I know it has been real wet , my buddy framed my truck the last time we were there  , but is it drying out at all up there? I know it has been mighty warm and the rainfall mighty low. Just wanting to get some mowing done and not deal with soft ground. Any one out there? Thanks. Billy.


----------



## fatback (Aug 23, 2005)

It has been HOT!!!!, Things have started to dry out good and the rivers are back in their banks. Most wet waether creeks and drains are again dry, mowing should not be a problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Aug 23, 2005)

*Wet*

Hey billy,I'm in coffee county,bout 30 minutes from ya.I pass through there a good bit,I practice with the rifle over there a good bit at a friends range.We are getting showers almost every evening.I'll give my buddy a call and see what he says.Where are ya'll located so i can have him look out for ya?


----------



## Whitetailer (Aug 24, 2005)

*Ups and downs on the water*

Billy ,  

I lease an 850 ac. property with as 2 1/2 mile Alapaha River border.  The property has been very wet if not flooded most of the time for a while.  My landowner called me a couple of weeks ago and told me the river was down.  I found an internet site that tells me via the river gage on Rt. 82 the water levels.  I got to my property on Aug. 8th and the river was where I need it to get around the property (plant, fill feeders etc.)  The river gage said the level was 213.26  Two days later the river came up and got real ugly.  We could not get below the first 200 ac. because a slough filled with water.  The river gage number was 218.85  The river rose five feet!!!  I got home the next day and the number was 219.25.  It took until Aug. 22nd. for the river to go back down to 214.76. 

I did not know how to interpret these numbers til I got to the property and saw the water level and knew the number to relate to.  The numbers are feet above mean sea level.

Do an internet search for  ALAPAHA RIVER LEVELS and the site is the Suwannee River Water Management District.  They use the reading on this gage to get a heads up as to water flow in Florida.

 Enough for now!!!

                          Whitetailer.........................


----------



## billy336 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the info fellas. Might send some worker bees up this weekend to get things started. We're getting lots of rain with this Katrina today. Hope she goes around yall. Any of yall seeing lots more deer this year. Last year was almost disheartening for us. Lousy even? Better yet, we should all meet at the Cadillac Ranch sometime and discuss that over a beverage. Any takers? Thanks again. Billy.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Aug 25, 2005)

I live over in Irwin co, saw a few deer out in the peanut
field late this afternoon.


----------



## Whitetailer (Aug 26, 2005)

*Katrinaaaaa !!!*

Hey Billy,  

Well, I finally had to get out of bed, as the wind and debris was keeping me awake.  Katrina turned south and is whippin up on Key Largo right now.  I sure did not expect this.  Molassis Reef weather bouy has the wind at 51 knots ( 66.3 mph) right now (3:30 am)  I still have my cable TV and Homestead looks really flooded.  We are on the backside of the storm and it looks like we can expect several hours more of hard wind and rain.  Sooooo, I'm afraid Berrien and all of Georgia can expect lots of rain.  The storm came across the very bottom of Fla. and did not spend much time on land and is in the Gulf picking up energy as I speak.

Good Luck all.

                          Whitetailer.............


----------



## billy336 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Saw some horns...*

Well, my buddy did. A 4 and a 6 point runnin' together from about 70 yards. Even a couple of rubs aready. Sure hope things are on the rebound up there. Last year was miserable , really just want to chew on some backstrap. Couple more weeks and its Boom time!


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 6, 2005)

*Berrian/Lowndes Report*

I'm seeing good rubs on the small pine trees. I think my Camtrakker camera has given-up the ghost again, cause I'm not getting many pictures. Small spiders build their nests inside the motion detector lens area and cause the infrared sensor to quit picking-up. Has anyone tried the digital camera Sam's Club has for $99.88?

The turkeys are all over the peanut fields. I'm pretty sure they know their season is out, cause they sure don't fly away when I come within range with my 4-wheeler.  They just walk away, as if they aren't real concerned.

I'm seeing snakes, so you guys watch out. Killed a cottonmouth in the creek a week ago and saw a rat snake a couple of days ago. They move alot this time of year searching for a hibernation hole. 

Watch-out for the wasps and yellow jackets too. I got nailed by one of each while cleaning out my deerstands last weekend. Then, to top it off, I stepped in a big fire ant bed and got nailed again! Not my day.

Well, for you that have planted food plots, this rain ought to help. I'm going to try and plant something this weekend if the rain stops.

Keep us informed with what you are seeing.


----------



## billy336 (Oct 7, 2005)

Made it up to camp last weekend and had a good time. I arrived at daylight Friday AM and had all the food plots mowed by 3:30. My dad had knocked them down two weeks earlier. Got POURED on Friday afternoon. That's how it is for me, no rain for days and days but get Billy on the tractor and the bottom falls out. Whatever, the ground softened nicely and the disc did its job and all the plots are planted  . Even saw three deer. That's exactly one more than I saw all of last season. The deer were all over the broken ground and it seems as if we have a nice population to hunt this year. The doe had two very mature fawns with her. No spots on either of them. Found a load of ultra fresh scrapes in a new area my dad and I found. !% days to go and its     . Good luck yall. What has everyone else been seeing this week?  Billy.


----------

